# White stuff just came out of my female gerbil is she pregnant?



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm not sure please answer...


----------



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry the question was white stuff came out of my female gerbil is she pregnant


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've just done some googling and can't find anything, sorry.
My best advice would be to get her seen by a vet, that way if she needs care she'll get it early and if she's pregnant they can give you advice.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

The animal in your profile picture looks like a duprasi.. are you trying to breed those? Or do you mean 'regular' gerbils?
When was she mated, or is she living with a male? (Duprasis are usually very territorial and should not be kept together, and if you are breeding duprasis intentionally, you should know roughly when she was mated) How far along would she be?
Have you noticed any other changes?
The discharge could be pus of some sort, in which case she needs to go to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

How long have you had her and has she been in with a male?


----------



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

elmthesofties said:


> The animal in your profile picture looks like a duprasi.. are you trying to breed those? Or do you mean 'regular' gerbils?
> When was she mated, or is she living with a male? (Duprasis are usually very territorial and should not be kept together, and if you are breeding duprasis intentionally, you should know roughly when she was mated) How far along would she be?
> Have you noticed any other changes?
> The discharge could be pus of some sort, in which case she needs to go to the vet ASAP.


Q


----------



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

I am breeding them intentionally and they are duprasi and they bred about 3 weeks ago so I took her out of the males cage after they stopped


----------



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> How long have you had her and has she been in with a male?


She has mated with a male about 3 weeks ago


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay, just realized that my message sounded very accusatory!
3 weeks could be pushing the gestation time a little. If she was pregnant, she'd be very heavily pregnant, and there would probably be other signs to go by. At that point, you may even be able to see the young moving around inside her.
I really think you should go to the vet.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i also agree she needs to see a vet. If for anything just to be sure that shes ok and hasn't gained a infection from the mating.


----------



## SHHBB (Oct 21, 2015)

elmthesofties said:


> Okay, just realized that my message sounded very accusatory!
> 3 weeks could be pushing the gestation time a little. If she was pregnant, she'd be very heavily pregnant, and there would probably be other signs to go by. At that point, you may even be able to see the young moving around inside her.
> I really think you should go to the vet.


Ok will do thank you


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

How is she doing now?


----------

